# help what brand are these speakers?!



## djlunsford (Apr 14, 2014)

ok guys I'm new to this forum but I need some help. If anyone can tell me what brand this speaker is I would be more than greatful. The font does not come off and the only sticker on it has a serial number (132.91896450). I've tried to look it up but still can't find anything. These little babies have a fantastic sound and I'd love to find more like them. They are perfect with voice and has the best crisp sound. Please help if you know anything!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Those look alot like some old LXI speakers that a friend had with his old Stereo all in one unit that was sold in Sears about 20 years ago. They were made by Sanyo if I remember right.


----------



## djlunsford (Apr 14, 2014)

That makes sense. A lot of the old speakers weren't made to take the front off. I'll look into the sanyo. Thanks for ur response.


----------



## hitekguy (Feb 16, 2014)

I was a Sears service tech years ago. Sanyo's model numbers started with 564. 
132 was some source company that I can't remember but no one had ever heard of it.
Some of the speakers sounded pretty good . I had a set similar to that on my test bench. If you fed them too much power, that plastic chrome dome on the woofer would flex and make a loud popping sound.

Mike


----------

